# *OFFICIAL* Vossen Wheels Thread | All Vehicles



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello guys, Okay so as some prefer this is where I will post all non BMW content in one thread instead of having multiple threads. Let me know if you guys have any questions










The amazing 2014 E63 S AMG Estate retains an aggressive look with our all new Vossen VF / Series aka VFS2 shown in "Satin Bronze" We love the 15 spoke design that is perfectly matched for this everyday cruiser. What family wouldn't want to ride around in this 590HP wagon!

Enjoy the shoot!

Vossen VFS2 - Satin Bronze
F: 20x9 / R: 20x10.5

Click any photo to see more of this beauty!



Satin Bronze VFS2



"Beast Mode"



Staggered 20x9/20x10.5



Details

​2014 E63 S AMG Estate | 20" Staggered Vossen VFS2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

This has to be the nicest Acura MDX we have seen! Very clean and bagged with our Vossen VF/Series aka VFS2 in Silver Polished. This MDX is laid out on 22x10.5 flow form wheels on all 4 corners looking very classy even when parked. Let us know what you think!

Acura MDX
Vossen VFS2 - Silver Polish 
F: 22x10.5 / R: 22x10.5

MDX dropped from heaven



Silver Polished VFS2's



Managed by the best! Accuair VU4



Baddest MDX ever



Vossen VFS2 now in stock ready to ship

​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Everyone has a hobby and for these two enthusiasts it was modifying these Vans and making a name for themselves that everyone would remember them by called "Vankulture. Both are on Accuair air suspension with our Vossen VFS2 wheels in 20x10.5 all around for a deep concave look.

Toyota Sienna's

F: 20x10.5 R: 20x10.5 
Vossen VFS2 - Silver Polish & Satin Bronze

Dual shoot



Vossen VF / Series shown in 2 of 3 finishes we currently offer



Vankulture coming strong



Both on Accuair Air Suspension



20x10.5 all around



Silver Polished



Satin Bronze

​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

This clean Lexus 3IS F Sport is featuring our Vossen VFS2's in our new Gloss Graphite finish. 20x9 / 20x10 is our new fitment option for the 3IS and is the perfect choice. This beautiful F Sport is lowered on RS-R springs. All work and photos done by TAG Motorsports.

*F: 20x9
R: 20x10*

Click Here or any of the pictures to see the full gallery.

*#LexusBoys*



*20x9/20x10*



*F Sport*



*Gloss Graphite*

​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

WELCOME TO EXCLUSIVITY

EXPERIENCE THE CREATION OF THE LIMITED EDITION VLE-1 WHEEL

The VLE-1 is the first in a limited-edition series of wheels by Vossen. With only 400 sets produced in two classic finishes, the VLE-1 puts a new twist on Vossen's already-established lineup of innovative, concave designs.

http://youtu.be/HNXpxcRfdJo​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

This bagged Audi A4 is rocking our Vossen CV4's in a Silver Polished finish to top off the classy look. Choosing function over form, the stance of this A4 is perfect with the air suspension and it's custom trunk setup to show it off.

Bagged Audi A4

*F: 20x9
R: 20x10.5*

Check out the full set Here or by clicking on any photo.

*German Engineering*



*Audi A4*



*Stay Classy*



*Air Suspension*

​


----------



## Bri[email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

We caught this sweet Audi S3 rolling around in Japan during the Vossen world tour. Super clean with 19x8.5/19x10 dropped on CVT directional 10 spoke wheels. Let us know what you think!

2015 Audi S3
Vossen CVT - Metallic Gloss Silver
F: 19x8.5 / R: 19x10



Right Hand Drive



Aggressive stance



19" CVT's were the perfect choice



Beautiful Audi

​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

We caught this sweet Audi S3 rolling around in Japan during the Vossen world tour. Super clean with 19x8.5/19x10 dropped on CVT directional 10 spoke wheels. Let us know what you think!

2015 Audi S3
Vossen CVT - Metallic Gloss Silver
F: 19x8.5 / R: 19x10



Right Hand Drive



Aggressive stance



19" CVT's were the perfect choice



Beautiful Audi

​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

*SEMA 2014 | Vossen x Lexus | #Instabuilt Lexus RC F*

SEMA 2014 was extra special for us as we teamed up with Lexus and VIP Auto Salon to showcase the #instabuilt 2015 Lexus RC F. Fans all over the world voted on the @LexusUSA Instagram page to create a RC F they wanted to see debut at SEMA in the Vossen booth. Over the course of two weeks selections were made and Clark Ishihara, CEO of VIP Auto Salon, was tasked with building the RC F in less than four weeks based on the winning selections in regards to; color, wheels, brakes, suspension, bodykit, exhaust, seats, steering wheel. Fans chose our directional design and we decided to exceed their expectations by building a custom set of our lightweight forged Vossen Precision Series "311" wheels specifically for the RC F measuring 20x9 in front and 20x10.5 in the rear in graphite. We even built a set of miniature "311" wheels for the mini RC Fradio controlled car! The RC F debuted Tuesday to much fanfare in our exclusive Lexus centric booth for SEMA 2014. We showcased all all white theme except for the "Seafoam" Green RC F. During the week it was great to chat with our friends throughout the industry and to hear such positive feedback on the RC F build. Motor Trend even choose our forged VPS "'311" wheels as one of the hottest wheels at SEMA and USAToday featured this RC F build nationally. Saturday we then headed out to the amazing Red Rock National Park to take the RC F on a scenic drive and to showcase the build with our media team, including some friends in the industry like Clifford Sutrisno and Ryan Bacsafra of KaizenFactor as we took film and photography and this one of a kind build.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgrWU91siN0&list=UUeCmQQXai_CwKDHZRO6nDBQ


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

This wasn't our first time in Russia, but it was the first time we brought the media team to showcase this amazing land and people. Cars, Models, Mayhem, it was all here! We toured everywhere, from the beautiful city of Moscow with some of the most amazing old world architecture around to the countryside for our mini Vossen Owners Meet. Burnouts and drifting in the middle of the city? Yes there was some of that captured too. There were various Vossen whips from German luxury to the very popular Infiniti FX. Overall it was an amazing time and we hope you enjoy our footage! From Russia with Love! #teamvossen

Vossen World Tour | Moscow, Russia - YouTube

*Vossen Russia*










*Chrome*










*Moscow*










*Drift Machine*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

*NOW PLAYING - 2015 Mustang GT - Silver Brushed Vossen VFS1*

The legend is back and better than ever! We could not wait to get our hands on the new 2015 Ford Mustang and our very own [email protected] decided to trade in his Scion tC for a new 5.0 GT! He wasted no time going to our friends at Slammered to get it lowered and deciding on our flow forming technology VFS-1 sized 20x9.5 front and 20x10.5 rear in silver polish wrapped in meaty 275/35/20 and 315/35/20 Toyo Proxes 4 Plus Tires. Thats right the front now offers a mid concave to go with the rear deep concave which now gives this aggressive GT the wheels it needs to truly look the part. Performance is also increased as our VFS-1 is our lightest wheel. This is just the beginning of this build so watch this first part and enjoy the ride!

*2015 Mustang GT Premium*

*F: 20x9.5
R: 20x10.5*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdtALi5WUsc&list=UUeCmQQXai_CwKDHZRO6nDBQ


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

*Art Basel 2014 | Mercedes-Benz S550 Wrap Project (4K) | 22" Vossen CV7*

Wynwood, Miami's art district, is the place to be the second weekend of December. Galleries from around the world call Wynwood home for the week, or in some cases, month, showcasing a myriad of paintings, sculptures, drawings, photographs, and installations throughout the neighborhood. Whilst 75,000 people walk the gallery-filled streets, artists are actively painting pieces on any and all bare walls-but behind those walls is where the real parties are.

This year, Vossen Wheels, a premier wheel manufacturer that calls Miami home, teamed up with MetroWrapz, to showcase their Renntech-built Mercedes Benz S550 in an event dubbed 'Product Placement'. Wrapped in 3M reflective vinyl and lit with UV light, the S550's look takes much inspiration from Jon Olsson's winter-savvy Audi RS6, but with a hint of Miami flare.

Art Basel 2014 | Mercedes-Benz S550 Wrap Project (4K) | 22" Vossen CV7 - YouTube

*Silver Polished CV7*

*F: 22x9
R: 22x10.5*

S-Class










Ultraviolet










Art Basel










Silver Polished


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

*Vossen Wheels Blog*

*DODGE CHALLENGER SRT8 ON VOSSEN VFS2 WHEELS*

There aren***8217;t many things within the automotive community that polarize people quite like a matte black car. Some love it, some hate it, and some just don***8217;t understand it. Me personally? I love it. My new friend here, Mike Kobie? Yeah, he loves it too, as proven by his answer to my inquiry, ***8220;because matte black is awesome***8221;. So now that we***8217;ve managed to get the pleasantries out of the way, who is this gallant gentleman and what***8217;s the deal with his matte black muscle-mobile? Well, my friends, I had the opportunity to sit down and have a chat with Mike Kobie, himself, so we could learn a little bit more..










*THE GENT*

***8220;I***8217;ve always been that guy that would rather be the one to do stuff,***8221; explains Mike, ***8220;and it***8217;s not that I***8217;m cheap, but it***8217;s like paying somebody to build your kid a tree fort***8212;half the fun is in building it yourself!***8221; We couldn***8217;t agree more, too. In the time that I conversed with Mike, it was abundantly clear that he and I are cut from the same cloth and tearing things apart just to put them back together again is a mutually-appreciated pastime.

***8220;I remember pulling apart my Xbox and wrapping it with Halo graphics when I was like 12,***8221; he remembers, ***8220;I***8217;ve always been into taking stuff apart and putting it back together, and that just kind of translated to cars.***8221; But to my surprise and unlike many of us, Mike wasn***8217;t raised around cars and his love for American muscle isn***8217;t one that was forced upon him by genetics.

Hard work runs in the Kobie family, and Mike currently works for his parents***8217; HVAC company by day, learning his way around carbon fiber and composites by night. ***8220;When I was 12 I started working at a pizza place and I saved up my money,***8221; Mike tells us of his first job, ***8220;and by the time I turned 16 I went and bought a Charger all by myself.***8221;










*THE CAR*

With a first car like a Charger, it only makes sense that he***8217;d end up in a Challenger, right? I mean, after all, the Challenger is Dodge***8217;s incredibly-well-executed rebuttal to the question that the muscle car community yelled when the Charger was released (***8220;WHY DOES IT HAVE FOUR DOORS!?!***8221. But when asked, it***8217;s clear that it***8217;s not just Mopar thing to Mike. ***8220;I***8217;ve always been into muscle cars,***8221; he says, ***8220;I like the original old-school look, but the Mustang and Camaro don***8217;t really have that original muscle feel like the Challenger!***8221;

But if Mike couldn***8217;t have a Challenger, what would he fancy instead? ***8220;A McLaren. A McLaren or an Aston Martin, I***8217;m a sucker for English cars.***8221; Definitely not the answer I anticipated, but a fantastic one nonetheless! ***8220;They [British cars] are some of the most well-crafted-looking cars,***8221; Mike continues. Which then made me wonder, a muscle car guy that ultimately wants an Aston***8230;I wonder what American car he would drive instead? ***8220;I would really like an old Lincoln Continental,***8221; another surprising-but-fantastic answer, ***8220;you know, with the suicide doors.***8221; Classic choice, Mr. Kobie!










*THE WHEELS*

***8220;I had a lot of wheels before and I always thought that if they***8217;re expensive they must be good,***8221; confesses Mike, remembering back to not-so-savory experience that proved his theory wrong. So we ask, why Vossen? ***8220;I had a friend that had Vossens for several years and the clear coat started chipping,***8221; Mike tells us, ***8220;and when he contacted Vossen they replaced the wheel!***8221; A fantastic demonstration of how strongly we believe in our product and its integrity!

***8220;Vossen has never forgotten where they came from, you know?***8221; explains Mike, ***8220;they started out going to car shows to meet people with their wheels and they just never stopped doing that. I just really like the vibe that they put out.***8221;​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Our friends over at Tag Motorsport got a hold of the new RC F and decided to give it a sharper look. They made a great choice with the Matte Graphite VFS1's which gave it a more aggressive look to compliment the mean front end. This is a great platform to modify and can't wait to see more of these on the streets in the future.

*Vossen VFS1 - Matte Graphite

F: 20x9
R: 20x10.5

*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Vossen Ukraine decided to literally let their hair down with this latest video. You will notice the highly modified Mercedes SL, the 20" Concave CV4 wheels and of course the beautiful model. Some different flavor from us, tell us what you think!

Mercedes Benz SL | Vossen Wheels CV4 | Ukraine | Video - YouTube​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

The new RC F has been one of the hottest cars on the market and we love all of the pictures we have been receiving with different setups. This customer submitted these pictures to us of his awesome RC F on some Matte Graphite CV4's. We love the look the CV4's give the already aggressive RC F especially with the color choice.

*Vossen CV4 - Matte Graphite
F: 20x9
R: 20x10.5*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

*Vossen Owners Meet 2015 | Shizuoka City, Japan*

If there's one thing that's quickly become a favorite tradition of ours, here at Vossen, it's the Mondera Japan Vossen Owners Meets. In less than six months we've traveled to Japan twice to partake in the festivities, and even through the chaos that was Typhoon Phanfone, we've had a blast. This time around, however, whilst also attending Tokyo Auto Salon, we couldn't've asked for clearer skies or more epic scenery!

Click Here or any picture to visit our Blog

http://youtu.be/p40ybcL2Pqo

*Vossen Family*



*Squad*



*Wide Body*



*Vossen Japan*

​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Our sales manager decided to take on a new family member and picked up this beautiful Audi A8L. With the factory air suspension it wasn't hard to get this bad boy lowered and on wheels and we believe this is the perfect setup for class and sportiness.

*22" Silver Polished Vossen CV7
F: 22x10.5
R: 22x10.5*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Check out KJ of the "Lexusboys" and his sick VIP Style IS 250 F-Sport on our limited edition VLE-1 wheels. KJ's vision for this car was all about stance and a JDM VIP Style look which is accomplished with a full Lexon Exclusive Bodykit slammed on RS-R Sport-i Coilovers. Small LED touches are throughout courtesy of VLED's and KJ can watch movies on the go with his Beatsonic DVD/NAV over-ride. The high quality GTHaus full catback exhaust adds flair with looks and of course sound. Finally KJ decided to go with our limited edition gloss graphite VLE-1 in 20x9 and 20x10.5 sizes with a camber kit for that crazy fitment so many crave. Personally we think KJ nailed the look on his IS (this is actually his SECOND 2014 white IS F-Sport, this one with red interior, the previous one had a black interior). The Lexusboys movement continues to grow and bring local and now national Lexus Enthusiasts together and we are proud to be a part of this crew. Where was KJ going in this video? Maybe he was on the way to JM Lexus to pick up his next project car.....a RC F..... Stay Tuned. #teamvossen








































​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Mercedes has always been known to produce vehicles with luxury and power and the new S-Class definitely lives up to that reputation with it's V8 engine and its prestigious interior. Our friends from EVS Motors in Texas got their hands on an S550 and decided to spice it up with some red bottoms. These VPS-304 are our new 6061-T6 Forged Aluminum Alloy Wheels with a Brushed Translucent Red finish. We love the look the wheels on the car especially with the Prior Design body kit.

*Vossen Precision Series - VPS-304*
*F: 22x9.5
R:22x11*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Bojangles15 said:


> Nice.


Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

The Audi RS4 is one of Audi's pristine vehicles in the RS line. The car is amazing visually and performance wise and we fell in love what this owner did with his B7 RS4. This custom painted set of Vossen CV7's definitely sets this car apart and catches everyone's eye. Check out these awesome photos showing off this beautiful build.

*Vossen CV7*

*F: 20x9
R: 20x10.5
*











































​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Eastside Motoring likes some forged red shoes. They decided to give this S7 a little twist with our directional Vossen Forged VPS-309 and chose this popping Brushed Red finish. Click any of the images below to check out the full photo set on our website!

*Vossen Forged VPS-309*

*F: 22x10.5
R: 22x10.5*







​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

If there's one thing that the past year of traveling to shows has taught us, it's that bolt-on aero kits are here to stay. While there are a variety of designers pumping out new kits for different makes and models, it's Greddy x Rocket Bunny that are opening up the new Lexus RC platform to the bolt-on aero kit goodness. Debuted at Importfest, this Rocket Bunny Lexus RC Duo stopped the show.

Visit our blog for 100+ photos and an article on this Rocket Bunny Lexus RC Duo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCoyDU5aAr0

*Tiffany Blue Lexus RC F - Vossen Forged VPS-301*

*F: 20x10.5
R: 20x12.5*

*Infrared Lexus RC350 - Vossen Forged VPS-310*

*F: 20x10.5
R: 20x12.5*

Click any photo to check out the full set!









​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but I'm a huge fan of modified SUV's and this one definitely caught my eye. The CV4 design is a popular design among Audi owners that apart of #TeamVossen and this does not disappoint. This SQ5 is looking pretty good dropped on our 22" CV4's and the Black on Gold combo is killer! Make sure to click one of the pictures below to see the full photo set!

*Vossen CV4 - Custom Finish*

*F: 22x10.5
R; 22x10.5*

Click any photo to see the full set!







​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but I'm a huge fan of modified SUV's and this one definitely caught my eye. The CV4 design is a popular design among Audi owners that apart of #TeamVossen and this does not disappoint. This SQ5 is looking pretty good dropped on our 22" CV4's and the Black on Gold combo is killer! Make sure to click one of the pictures below to see the full photo set!

*Vossen CV4 - Custom Finish*

*F: 22x10.5
R; 22x10.5*

Click any photo to see the full set!







​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Acura of Pembroke Pines has been the #1 Acura dealership the past five years so they are no stranger to success but are always open to expanding their horizons. Enter Mike Chang's (@chan_czag) vision and Vossen Wheels. Mike is their Parts/Service Director and a long time car enthusiast who saw huge opportunities to expand Acura's market with Vossen all while making his customers extremely happy. As you can see in the video and pictures, this dealership again sets itself apart by appealing to those that want to stand out from the usual stock car.

See more at our blog!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjMccafeBIc

Click any Picture to see the Blog







​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you ever been counted out? Here is the story of Larry's rise to the top of the car show scene in his Modified Audi S5 on Vossen Forged Wheels, the man they call @the_undrdg.

Click here to read the full story

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWmbQ9YfkcA

*Audi S5 - Vossen Forged VPS-304*

*F: 20x10.5
R: 20x10.5*

Click any image below to see the full set







​


----------



## pocholin (Aug 3, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, wheels, cars and backgrounds! I just wish I had seen more BMWs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

pocholin said:


> Beautiful pictures, wheels, cars and backgrounds! I just wish I had seen more BMWs. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! We share the BMW specific sets around the forum here in the specific sections for everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

What if 1 of 499 just isn't exclusive enough? What if "Ferrari's Most Ambitious Project" isn't unique enough, in its Grigio Medio attire and Schedoni Red Leather innards? What if different wheels were available and 1 of 499 could transform into 1 of 1? Enter the Vossen Bespoke Design Program: LaFerrari Forged Wheels.

Click here to visit the full blog

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ktoSsrzm3E

*Vossen Bespoke Design Program: LaFerrari Forged Wheels*

Click any image below to see the full set







​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

2016 Ferrari 488 GTB
Essen Motor Show

*Vossen Forged*
VPS-314T
F: 21x9
R: 21x12.5
#madeinMiami
#EngineeredArt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

*Hamana's insane R8 V-10..Photos by Dino Carbonare of the Speedhunters-Vossen Forged*
For those that don't know, Japan is one of our largest markets and we have a special connection with the people there. Hamana is one of the most respected master craftsman in the Japanese market creating some amazing cars with stunning attention to detail.

Enjoy the Hamana R8 V-10 now updated on VPS-302 wheels. You can read the blog here on the cars and read about Hamana themselves in this feature including video.

Hi Rez photos are here!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Nick (@nicks1le) had the ultimate vision for his Camaro 1LE by adding our Vossen Forged VPS-307T Wheels. Nick drove from Tampa to get a tour of our Vossen Forged TUV verified factory here in Miami and then we took him over to Exclusive Motoring for his 20" wheel install. From there we grabbed a bite to eat and then wrapped up our shoot with this amazing looking an sounding Camaro. Coincidently, he happened to have a StormTrooper Helmet in his car and we are debuting his video right when the latest episode of Star Wars is out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjgXRrUu_O0

Full Feature
Camaro SS 1LE on Vossen Forged VPS-307T

Hi-Rez Photos
https://www.flickr.com/photos/vossenwheels/albums/72157660308896444

Nick's Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/nicks1le/

Click any photo to view the full blog



Fully Brushed with a Translucent Red Tinted Clear



Now taking orders on Vossen Forged


​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Talk about custom. The AutoArt takes custom to a whole new level with this 997 Porsche Turbo. This build must be a dream come true with the work put into this 997 from the fenders all the way to the custom roll cage. To top this build off, The AutoArt went with our Vossen X Work VWS-3 with custom widths and offset for the perfect fitment and even did their own custom red face to match the cage! To check out more images of this beautiful 997, click on any image below!

Check out our Vossen3D Custom Garage HERE to customize your ride today!

*Vossen X Work VWS-3*
*
F: 19x10
R: 19x12.5*







​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Buried deep in the heart of industrial Tokyo resides Aston Martin Racing and ACR Performance, where amalgamations of track-driven show cars are born. Casually parked outside as we arrived was a naked carbon-bodied GT3-spec Vantage. As the overhead door reeled up, the Aston Martin Racing Vantage GT3 and Roadster on Vossen Wheels were revealed.

FULL FEATURE: http://bit.ly/ACR-Vantages

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noBFKtP9rxg​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

The UK is bringing some heat! Our official UK distributor, Prestige Wheel Centre, bringing us some new content with this E63 AMG on our new Vossen VFS-10's and took it to another level with the custom Bronze textured finish! This color combo looks wicked and goes right along with the amazing power packing V8 this E-class has to offer. I would love to drive around the streets of the UK in this thing!

Check out Vossen3D HERE! and customize your ride today!

*Vossen Hybrid Forged VFS-10*

*F: 20x9
R: 20x10.5*

Click any picture to see the full set of photos!







​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

With our LC line, we wanted to integrate some of the aspects of a 3 piece wheel into a monoblock forged application with the distinct lip design. This is our LC-104's with a little flash with our imperial gold finish on this beautiful blue 996 Carrera!

Customize your ride with Vossen3D Today HERE!

*Vossen Forged LC-104 - Imperial Gold*

*F: 20x8.5
R: 20x11*

Click any image below to see the full set







​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

White on graphite is a classic and sleek combo with our wheels. Here is a beautiful BMW 2 series sitting on our revamped CVT with the newest finish.

Customize your ride today with Vossen3D HERE!

*Vossen CVT - Gloss Graphite*

*F: 19x8.5
R: 19x10*

Click any image below to see the full set







​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Our good friend J.P of J.P Performance lowered his C63 S and added our Vossen VFS/10 featuring Hybrid Forged Technology.

Personally I think its looks magnificent! You can also build and modify your own C63 S and over 150 vehicles on each Vossen Wheel at www.vossen3d.com.





































Contact us by emailing [email protected] or call us at 305-463-7778. ​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Ever since KJ, a sales representative here at Vossen Wheels, received his custom ordered M3 he has been enjoying the car to it's limits. Coming over from an RC F it was a night and day difference with the handling and performance and KJ has put his own touch to the car with adding our Vossen X Work VWS-3 with a Polished Lip and Matte Graphite face.

Customize your car today using our realtime configurator at Vossen3D HERE!

*Vossen X Work VWS-3 - Polished Lip / Matte Graphite Face*

*F: 20x9.5
R: 20x11*

Click any image below to see the full set!







​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Happy to add another AMG GTS to the Vossen Family with Permaisuri getting their hands on this one and throwing one of our most popular designs, the Vossen Forged VPS-306, onto this badass machine. These 306's were finished in our Brushed light smoke tint and all engineered and manufactured here right in the USA!

Customize your car with our realtime configurator today at Vossen3D HERE!

*Vossen Forged VPS-306 - Brushed Light Smoke*

*F: 20x9.5
R: 21x11*

Click any image below to see the full set







​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

*The Vossen Forged CG-206t in Stealth Grey!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Vossen x Work VWS-1.. M3 by Tag Motorsports...

Click any pic or here to see the full gallery








​


----------

